# I can speak some Chinese



## yuechu

大家好！

If someone asks me how much Chinese I can speak, how can I say "I can speak some Chinese" in Chinese? Would this be 我会说一些中文？ I know that I can say "我会说一点" but I want to express that I can speak more than just a little (but not necessarily at a very advanced level).
Thanks!


----------



## brofeelgood

还算可以/过得去 - acceptable/passable.
见得人 - presentable.


----------



## NewAmerica

(1)我的汉语还行。
    （2）不算太差。
    （3）还算有两下子。


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your suggestions!


----------



## yuechu

How about 我会说一些中文? Does this sound ok to you?


----------



## NewAmerica

baosheng said:


> How about 我会说一些中文? Does this sound ok to you?



先不下判断，你看个例子琢磨一下：

 把”Can you speak English?“译成中文，哪种译法正确？（1）还是（2）？
（1） 你会说英文吗？
 （2）你会说英语吗？

  答案是（2）正确。（1）不能算错，但有点别扭。*同理，”我会说一些中文“不能算错，但听起来别扭，不自然。应该用”我会说一些汉语“。*

*  原因在于”中文“重在文字，”汉语“重在语言。*


----------



## brofeelgood

Hey *baosheng*, a quick couple of questions. What was the original question posed to you? Was it in English or Mandarin?


----------



## Skatinginbc

A: 我會說一些漢語。
B: 一些漢語？
A: 一些漢族語言, 譬如閩南語和粵語。
B: 懂了, 你的「一些漢語」指的是 some Chinese languages, 複數。

A: 我會說一些中文。
B: 一些中文？
A: 一些簡單的中文句子, 譬如「你好嗎」.
B: 懂了, 你是說你會說幾句中文。「一些中文」聽起來怪怪的。

A: How can I say "I can speak some Chinese" in Chinese?  I mean I can speak more than just a little but not at a very advanced level.
B: 你是說, 你能說些中文, 但不太溜？
A: 是的。
B: 那我會說「用中文交談, 我還過得去」(see #2) 或者「用中文交談, 我勉強還可以」.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> A: 我會說一些漢語。
> B: 一些漢語？
> A: 一些漢族語言, 譬如閩南語和粵語。
> B: 懂了, 你的「一些漢語」指的是 some Chinese languages, 複數。



     汉语一般指标准汉语或标准普通话，不指中国境内地方语言如闽南话、吴语等。就象英语指的是标准英语，不指英语方言一样。 否则中国人各自说自己的地方语言，谁也不懂谁；英语方言也是如此。


----------



## hx1997

NewAmerica said:


> 汉语一般指标准汉语或标准普通话，不指中国境内地方语言如闽南话、吴语等。就象英语指的是标准英语，不指英语方言一样。 否则中国人各自说自己的地方语言，谁也不懂谁；英语方言也是如此。



我想 Skating 在那个例子中说的“汉语”就是指汉语族，其下包含了各种方言。我个人也倾向于认为汉语是一个统称，当然我也知道狭义上汉语仅指现代标准汉语。


----------



## yuechu

Thank you, everyone, for your replies!



brofeelgood said:


> What was the original question posed to you? Was it in English or Mandarin?


I think the person asked me in English, something like: "How much Chinese do you speak?"


----------



## brofeelgood

Ahh yes, I thought so. I'd asked because it's unusual to apply 「多少」 in such a way in Mandarin, e.g. 你会讲多少中文?


----------



## gerardmontreal

你会讲多少中文?---听起来挺别扭！

一般在可以问--你的汉语讲得怎么样？


----------



## yuechu

Oh, maybe someone's asked me this question before then in Chinese as well. (你的汉语讲得怎么样? or something similar)
Thanks for your reply, gerardmontreal!


----------



## tsminkao

In traditional Chinese, we say " 你會說中文嗎？"  中文 might be wrong academically, but it is used in spoken.
but people using simplified Chinese say "漢語"
我會說一些is not wrong in spoken

You can say 我的中文／漢語還不錯 (not bad)


----------



## SuperXW

“会说一些汉语” is totally fine. 现实中我常跟别人说“我会说一些英语”，也没人觉得奇怪。

以下内容出自外研社小学英语六年级教材：
外研社小学英语三起点六年级上册Module 5 Unit 1 Can you be my Chinese pen friend?(课文听力+字幕)_外研社小学英语三起点六上2016_外研社新标准小学英语三起点_小学英语-小e英语学习网
Daming: Yes, I can speak some English.
大明：是的，我会说一些英语。

Skating列举的那些奇葩的理解方法，现实中恐怕很少有人会那么想，除非是机器人或Sheldon Cooper。


----------



## lwangls

I would say  ”我能讲一些中文 ” here.

“会”  =  "is able to do sth" .
”能”  = "can" means capability， sounds more confident that “会”！


----------

